

Gay marriage legalized in England and Wales - intull
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/mar/29/gay-couples-wed-same-sex-marriage

======
tellarin
Not trying to be nitpicky, but the HN title is not correct. The laws are only
in effect in England and Wales. Scotland will only come in later this year.
All three are part of Britain.

Great news nonetheless. It's amazing it took this long.

No news on when Northern Ireland will do the same as the rest of the UK
though.

------
stickhandle
I now pronounce you _Nation_ and _21st Century_.

~~~
mintykeen
Yes! If only our nation could get its act together and get with the times! I
live in Michigan, and it's been a mixed up mess for gay couples here.

